# Anyone for September testing?



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

well had my pre-IUI scan for treatment number 2 & it's all ON! 

Start jabbing tonight, 2nd scn Fri & insem some time next week so will be testing early Sept. any other lovely IUI ladies going to join me (I hope you get +ve results & don't need to though!)


----------



## Sammy07 (Mar 22, 2005)

Hi, I had a baseline scan today, start jabbing tonite! 
Another scan week tommorrow. Then maybe basting Friday- if it all goes to plan!!
Fingers crossed for us both.x


----------



## kerry f (Jun 1, 2005)

Hiyar,  I had my first IUI today.  I will be testing on 1st September.  All the best and hope we all see BFP's next month.

Kerrie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Hi Julie

It could be that we're done on the same day then?? My lead follie is already 10mm (day 5 today) though so I could be day 12 or 13 insem for me. Would be great to be cycle buddies on this one though!


----------



## Eire (Jul 5, 2005)

PW - Just popped in to wish you lots of   this month. Fingers crossed for   this month!!!

**********, Kerry, oneday best wishes for the month ahead!


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Hi can I join you. I am due for my 2nd scan on Sat. I ov very late so am not expecting basting till about a week on Sat which will clash with a wedding we are going to 2hrs away!! Last month I was going on hol so doesnt look like I will get a rest this time either!!


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Julie

Good luck for your scan tomorrow, I've got my 2nd one at about 4.30pm so will have more idea of how things are going!

   to all the basters in waiting


----------



## NICKY101 (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi all,
i too am at the same stage, started stimulation injections 16th august and scan 26th, hopefully egg collection 29th. 3rd time for us and feeling hopeful but anxious. Good luck to us all. Nicky xx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I am a bit low today, scan on Friday showed one lead follie again on the right but it has killed off all the other follies on that side. I have 3 small follies on the left which the cons is not sure will grow but would like them to get to at least 12mm.

I had a delay in starting the drugs this cycle as I didn't get my prescription until day 3 so I wonder if this is the result. Was asked if I wanted to cancel this cycle  but he was happy to continue so I thought why the hell not after spending loads of money on the drugs already!

I have another scan next week & insem hopefully Thurs but I'm hoping & praying for the other follies to GROW & GROW - think I need some follie dancing 

Just feel already it's not gonna be my month but trying to keep  .

********** - great news on your two follies hon

xxx


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Had my 2nd scan today and not looking good for me either!! Leading follie only 10mm on day 17 of natural cycle. I usually surge about day 21 to 23 so he wants to scan again on Tues and is considering putting me on injectables which I know nothing about so am feeling very down as had my positive head on this month.A bit confused also as although I have not ovulated in past I thought it had been due to under active thyroid so am now panicking about what else may be wrong!!


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Tomsmummy

don't worry about the injectables, I'm on them & they're fine. Takes a little getting used to injecting yourself but if they give you a pen it's so easy. I've found less side effects on the injections than clomid too.

I have another scan tomorrow which I'm hoping will show my 3 small follies have grown to a decent size so at least we can aim the   at more than one target.

Does anyone know anything about the bubbles  or am I missing something?

********** good luck for your basting on Wed, should be right behind you on Thurs!


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Morning ladies...looks like im gonna ovulate to close to bank hol..and being on the lovely NHS it means it looks like another month of tryng oh naturel! for me...lots of BMS he he..Would still love to join you if thats ok..guess i'll be testing around the 10th september...

Heres hoping for lots of BFPs!!!

xxx

PS PW..Im still getting a few uncomfortable twinges around where I had all the pain the other night..is that a normal side effect of clomid 2..or do u think I should hassle the clinic for a scan..xxx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi girls

Had basting on fridy 19th So in the 2ww now and testing on Sunday 4th Sept. Anone else doing Pregnyl injections....never had such sore nipples in my life (not that I'm injecting into them, injecting into tummy but I guess it's the drugs making them sore!)

         

Finding it hard all ready...counting the days! 

good luck all

lol
Minow x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning,

Sadly I got my af yesterday so I am hoping to carck on with my 2nd and last   IUI. So I kjust wondered if I can join you ?? I am gonna call the hospital in a bit when I have stopped   

Kelly x


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Oh Kelly..u poor thing sorry the evil AF got you...big hugs and lots of love xxxx

U make sure u get lots of tlc today xxx


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Kelly So sorry to hear things didnt work out for you this month. Stay positive for your next cycle.

I have my 3rd scan tomorrow evening so am very nervous as things are not looking to good at mo!!

Good luck to all


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Thanks tommysmummy-Hope all goes well with the scan,I hope it all sorts itself out,god knows you have been waiting long enough   love your new pic by the way

Kelly


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Kell said this on the other thread but so sorry about AF.

tomsmummy will be crossing my fingers & doing a mad follie growing dance for you, I'm having my 3rd scan this evening & as you know Fri's wasn't as good as I would have expected. Lets hope both ours put on growing spurts over the weekned   

Minow    for you!   

Loobylou did you ring the clinic for a scan, if so what did it show?? Worrying about you honey 

Nicky good luck for EC & ET


----------



## Freckles (Sep 10, 2004)

Hi ladies - mind if I join you? I had my 2nd baseline scan today and I got the go ahead for my 1st IUI! I'm so excited because it's taken ages to get this far and I think I might explode if I actually manage to ovulate. I've fibroids and recently had 2 biggies removed but he said today he didn't think they'd be so much of a problem as he'd first thought. So now I'm worrying about the PCOS and that I won't respond to the injections, there's always something to worry about isn't there?! But all being well I'll test in Sept too!

I go back on Monday for my scan, I think my knees will be knocking!!

Good luck to you all with your cycles.

xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya freckels,

Your more than welcome to join us if your brave enough,we can be a bit   sometimes.I know that feeling when you have waited so long and then all of a sudden your going for your 1st IUI.Best of luck with this cycle

Kelly x


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Morning everyone...heres to a good day for us all!!!

Woke up feeling a lot brighter and more like myself today (if thats a good thing he he). Feeling positive spoke to the fertility sister again yesterday and she put of lots of my concerns to rest, she said as long as i wasnt in pain now then that was a good sign and that the twinges were probably jsut my ovaries going into clomid overdrive again..lots of BMS this weekend for me in case i ovulate early and then a scan on tue..if I havent ovulated by then then they may do my iui on wednesday!

PW - How did u get on with your scan honey Tomsmummy...good luck with your scan this evening...i hope u both get some good news....

And Kelly how are you feeling today?? Hope ur holding up ok..

Freckles...welcome to the madness!!! He he!

LOL xxxxxx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Morning lovely ladies

Scan was pretty good although there is a possibility I might ovu before they do the IUI.

My dominaint follie was at 20mm but a few have popped up on the same ovary which won't come to much. But the good news is that on the other ovary there are 4 of about 10mm & these are the ones he wants to grow. I have my last jab tonight & scan tomorrow with a view to insem Thurs or Fri.

Just hoping the 20mm doesn't decide to pop in the meantime. If we got for insem at the end of the week I guess it will be too big/old for fertilisation? 

********** I am still doing the follie dance for you, I am sure there must be some lurking there for you 

Looby glad you are feeling brighter today honeybun 

Hi to freckles, you're welcome to join us. Good luck with your IUI & let us know how your scan goes!

Good luck &     to all the September testers


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Great news on the scan PW..heres hoping that the biggy hangs on in there adn waits for the others to catch up....

Lots of BMS for u just in case??xx


----------



## Miss Jules (May 9, 2005)

Hi Girls

I guess I will be testing in September too. Was all ready for my first IUI on injectibles this month and had my scan yesterday on day 24 (I’m a bit slow). I’ve been injecting daily from day 10. I’ve just  got the one follie at 21mm but this has grown from 13mm since Friday. So had the trigger jab as planned.

Unfortunately the one nurse who does the IUI is on holiday but just means   like mad instead.  I suppose I will ovulate either today/tomorrow so I’ll tag 6th September as my test day which is my little brothers Birthday so maybe it’s an omen.

Freckles – I’ve got PCOS too and as above responded to the injections. I did only get one biggy but this was on a low dose of Puregon so I’m sure you will respond to them lovey.

As this is the first time and I haven’t actually had the IUI now I am trying to take this as a practice run and at least if it doesn’t work I know that I respond OK to the drugs.  

Good luck to everyone 
xx


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

As an analyst by profession i look at everything by odds and numbers (very sad and geeky i know he he).. Anyway ive been thinking and working it out and we are really overdue some serious BFPs if the odds are anything to go by..so im pos we'll get some good news this month xx

Just thought Id share that with u he he..will stop boring u all now!


----------



## Miss Jules (May 9, 2005)

Hi Loobs

Good theory!   Sounds very plausible so I hope that you are right....It's like the lottery. I just know that I am going to win it one day......!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Minow puts her thinking cap on.........

Wait for it, not often we get something like this from Minow......be ready to be impressed!!!!   

OK now the chances of getting preg on IUI if you have used the drugs is (so we have been told) 15%
Assuming you buy a lottery ticket your chances of winning are aroun 0.00000714%
Soooooooooooooooo
I'll be putting my money on the getting preg before you win the lottery

Now who's gona work out the chances of both happening?

Minow feels it's probably time for a lie down after all that brain work!

lol
Minow x


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

He he Minow..I thought i was a geek!!!! LOL xx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Thought I'd better add a few geeky bubbles for that comment!!!!!!
  
lol
Minow x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hello you geeks,

Hows the swatting going-do we get homework cos I am shafted if we do   I was not a grade A student.

Just chilling listening to Craig Davids new cd-chilltastic  

Kelly x


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Don't be too impressed, did have to ask dh how to get 1 in 14 million into a percentage!

lol
Minow


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Well the good news wont be from me. Just got back from my scan and has been abandoned due to follicles not growing as quick as should and cons away now. So its injectables for me next cycle when ever the heck thats going to be. Was a bit concerned as it was all same couples as last month in waiting room!!! Have had a good cry and then thanked my lucky stars for my lovely little boy as god only knows how we managed to conceive him judging by the luck we are having lately. I would also like to say that it is so nice to be a part of this web site I have found it so helpful.


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Oh TOmsmummy  I'm sorry to hear that. Any wait can be frustrating but with the consultant being away as well  
i was under responding to the stimulating drugs to begin with but then when they upped the dose I over and they nearly cancelled our go, I only had to wait a few hours before I knew and that was bad enough.
I hope you'll be staying around till next go and we'll all be here for you. WIth only a 15% chance of success, the chances are I'll be here again too.....Oh no is that the negative police I see in the distance..............    
Take this time to love and snuggle that wonderful little boy and dh of yours and remember why however hard this road is, it's one well worth travelling.
Take care my love
Minow 

ps I'll give you a few bubbles too (not much consellation but the best I can do   )


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Big hugs Tomsmummy..as hard as it is..try to take this month and give yourself and your family some you time honey...lots and lots of R&R and TLC XXXX

Minow..u naughty minx i might just burst one of your bubbles for being so negative about your treatment this month...he he xxx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Oh no, Loubylou, please don't....I wasnt really being negative      

It is tough though isnt it. I want to have lots of positive energy but also don't want to put all my hopes into it working in case it doenst....does that sound silly. I have always been the sort of person to tell myself I've failed an exam so that when I pass it's a nice surprise but if i failed it wouldn't be too much of a shock. (thankfully never really had to put it to the test) It's hard to be positive and realistic at the same time....at risk of a split personality....I know that's it, me as Minow is very positive but naughty   who lurks in the shadows and sits on my shoulder isn't....so it's not me honest!!!      

lol
Minow x


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Dont worry chick..am only jesting..to be truthful im exactly the same...try to be positive but then its my nature to be pessimistic..gets quite tiring all this doesnt it he he...Im a bit of a control freak too and hate this because its not in my control..drives me insane....

Hey ho..what doesnt break us....and all that!


----------



## Miss Jules (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Tomsmummy - so sorry about the abandoned cycle. That's so disappointing for you.  

Mega BMS marathon (BORED of it now) in our house at the moment due to no IUI procedure this month as IUI nurse is sunning herself somewhere. Cheek of it.

Had the trigger jab Tuesday morning and I am sure I ovulated yesterday evening-ish as had real achey pains in right side all evening.

Then 4.00am woke up with the most excruciating headache. Thought there was something seriously wrong wth me. Got out of bed to try and get some pills but couldn’t see a thing so guess it was a migraine although never had one before. DH got me some and I went back to sleep about five minutes later. Now at work feeling quite ropey like a hangover.

I reckon it was either the trigger jab or just stress of the whole thing.

 to Kelly, Minow, Looby, Freckles, Professor Waffle x x x


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Looby & Minow

You sound exaactly like me, think the worst & when good things happen you can only be pelased . In my world my glass is half empty but I so WANT it to work for all of us!   

I think we all ahve a   tormenting us, on my last but one clomid cycle I actually let myself imagine getting a positive test but the the disappointment was so much harder to bear 

I was just mailing a friend on tx saying that even on IUI it takes over your life. From remembering to jab at the right time to going for scans I just lose track of my life & get really bad at replying to e-mails etc. Does anyone else find it affects them like this or is it just me


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

He he glad you said that..i thought it was just me..my memory has gone completely...drives my DF insane...I just thought it was the drugs xxx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

The one really really good thing about IUI is that you can blame everything on the drugs!!!!!!   
I certainly am! I mean if I have to stick all these needles in myself then I've got to milk it for all it's worth....so forgetting things, being in a grumpy mood, tired, hungry, not hungry...you name it I'm blaming it on the drugs!!!!!!
lol
minow x


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Hi all
Thanks for all your kind thoughts. I have just returned from my NCT groups combined birthday bash for our little ones which I find so hard as they all have 2nd children now all over a year old. This probably sounds really selfish for those still waiting for their first but it really doesnt get any easier especially when people just presume you dont want anymore. 
Can anyone tell me a good source of information on Menopure as I shall be starting this next cycle and react really badly to drugs so want to have a read up and cant find much on web so wondered if any of you had any experience of this drug? Am terrified of side effects.
Wishing you all lots and lots of luck


----------



## Miss Jules (May 9, 2005)

It’s a Ferring product. Have you looked at www.ferring.com? There's a section on obstetrics and gynae and then go to gynae products. 

Or www.ferringusa.com section on fertility products.

HTH 

xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya,

Back from a drizzly shopping day,finished off my cheque book though   I have also booked my induction for the gym  cant wait,its not till next week though 

Tommysmummy-sos sorry about this cycle not going ahead hunny   thinking of you loads hunny ,dont feel selfish,I am in a similar postition to you as I have Oli,and I am sure the others will agree every one wants a child for the same reasons and feels the same dealing with all the difficulties of infertility x

Lots of love to you all

Ctach up tomorrow

Kelly x


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Evening ladies

well tonights scan was an eye opener. I have 10 (yes 10) follicles of varying sizes, goodness knows where they all came from in the last couple of days though!

Lead follie is 22mm now & there are 2 others of about 14mm which he thinks will ovulate but the rest are too small to do anything at all. HCG jab is done & insem is booked for tomorrow at 12 noon!!!!!!!!

It's all picked up speed since the disaster with my prescription arriving late but things are definately improved !


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Hey thats great new PW - good luck for today hun xxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

PW-Best of luck for tomorrow,bet it feels good now you are finally getting somewhere!!!Well done

Kelly x


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Pw Good luck  to you

kelly Tom has just seen your photo of Oliver and is convinced it is him!!!

Hello to eveyone else.


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Well basting  was done today.

I am a bit sore this time as the catether didn't go in first time, my cervix didn't seem to be open like last time - should I be worried??  When the catheter did go in it scraped the top of my uterus so got some cramping now.

Now I'm going to stop feeling sorry for myself & think      on the 2ww. I have been told to test on day 15 which I think is th 9th Sept (the day before our hols - eeek!)
   


To all of you joining me or already on the 2ww.


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Rest rest and more rest Ms Waffle...he he

U take care ok xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

PW-Well done on the basting       take it easy!!!!!

Tommysmummy-thats so cute!!!! I will be changing the picture soon to one of Oliver in his new school uniform  

Kelly x


----------



## Pootle (Aug 22, 2005)

Prof Waffle - Great news on the basting hun!!  Everything crossed for your 2ww.

xxx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Morning girls

Hope you all well. I had a bad night last night, bit odd really so I thought I'd see if any of you had any ideas. It was day 6 (counting day 1 as the day after basting) of the 2ww and I flet very tired all day. Now that I put down to having had the last pregnyl injection the night before. So I did little all day, mainly rested. COme the evening dh and I went to do the shopping and to collect spring water. All ok, dh pushed the trolley and lifted the bags but I did feel the odd twinge but nothing much. WHen we got home I stupidly lifted the bags (heavy) without thinking about it and then shortly afterwards I started to get odd feelings, kind of pain in my tummy. It felt like something was fluttering around....well that's the nearest I can get to describing it. It was fairly uncomfortable to dh got the dinner whilst I lay on the sofa. Then when I went to bed i said to dh that i was freezing but he said i wasn't to touch and so must have a slight temperature. Anyway, this morning all ok so far.

ANy ideas.....have I done a silly shifting those bags or could it be implantation or do you think it's not related at all?  

Silly really I know, probably just trying to find symptoms but there you go!

ANyway as i said I hope you are all ok and looking forward to your weekends.

lol
Minow x

Oh and PW Yay for basting


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Minow..how ru feeling today hun..im sure it wasnt anything to do with lifting bags...Its hard not to analyse every twinge isnt it...if ur at all worried then id give ur clinic a ring just to put ur mind at rest.

Big hugs..and try not to think about it (impossible though i know)

xxx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Thanks Looby

I know I'm being silly but up till now all I've had is feeling tired and nipples from hell! I would ring the clinic but then I think, I'm being silly and they've got far more important things to think about and in the end what difference will it make, what will be will be and knowing my luck it would turn out that I had wind or something (note to self...could ask dh if I was trumping all night!! )

Gravel just arrived but I still had no clothes on so dh had to go and sort it out....don't worry do have clothes on now....wouldn't inflict that on any of you, not even in a virtual sense!!!!  

lol
minow x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning,

Minow-if you have been taking it easy the twinges could just be you using muscles that havent been used much over the past week!! I know its difficult but try not to lift heavy stuff-it can wait!! and dont touch any of that gravel missy   ,did you have a hcg shot before basting,I did and I noticed (.)(.) hurt alot and nipples were tender    stick with it hunny   

Kelly x


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Minow ur not being silly and if it stops u from worrying all week then call the clinic...or drop a note to the nurse online see if they can put ur mind at rest xxx
Hope u feel better soon..and no Gravel..ok!!

xx


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Kelly, PW how r u both today..hope the 2ww is not dragging for u pw?? 

Meant to be scanned on Tuesday for basting on Wed but as that will be day 14/15 i know it will be too late...xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya looby,

I am gonna have a similar situation when it comes to scanning this cycle,as I am not on clomid any more the fertility nurse has told me they will scan me a bit later but I dont know if its right,I am still gonna do the opk's and keep tabs on ov myself.Just cant wait to get this last IUI over and done with so we know what we are doing.


Hows everyone else diddling this afternoon,does anyone want this stinka of a cold cos I want rid now 

Kelly x


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Hi Kelly..im going to use OPKs this weekend too so at least i know whats going on...
Try to keep positive..u never know this may be the one!!!!! xx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Hi ladies hope we are all well?

2 days into the 2ww & I'm convinced that this isn't going to work for me for some reason . My emotions are all over the place & I feel like crying buckets all the time, last time I felt calm & in control so what's going on here  

Got a copy of the report from my cons today that he sends to my GP, he reccs stronger drugs poss d/r next time or straight to IVF . Trouble is he hasn't discussed with this with us at all & now I feel like the rug has been pulled from underneath my feet. If this doesn't work I don't know what we're going to do - am upset at thinking I might never hold my own baby . I know all you guys have felt the same but I thought I was so in control of the situation after last month?

 I don't know how to get myself out of this negative mood, any advice gratefully received


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Ah PW     How horrible finding that out like that,not very good at all.I know its so hard in the 2ww to not think negative but please dont think the worst yet.I know IVF sounds a bit daunting but if the worst happens this cycle and you get a bfn atleast there is a plan of action and they are actually thinking what is best for you.I am with the NHS and to be perfectly honest they couldnt give two hoots about what our next step is,they do what they are told by my cons and just pass us along when they are done with us,no follow ups or forward planning    I am in the frame of mind that our next and last IUI wont work and we are already saving to go privately for IVF.

I really hope this will work for you and you get the BFP you deserve         hope your feeling ok??

Kelly x


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Hi Kelly

thanks for the hugs, it really does help. Feeling better today although not totally   but it's not the end of the road yet! (only 10 more days or so to go  ).

Looby, Minow, Eire, **********, Miss Jules, Tomsmummy hope you are all weel & survivng the 2ww/wait to be basted.


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Just underwent my first medicated IUI and was basted on Saturday so now officially on a 2ww.  Should be testing on the 12th Sept.  Anyone else testing at that time?

Wishing Babydust for all.....

C xx


----------



## Freckles (Sep 10, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

I had my scan today and I've responded to the drugs so I'm all systems go for the basting on Weds. This will be the 1st time in 18 months of monitoring my cycles that I will have popped a little egg so I'm really excited about having my first 2ww! I'm sure the novelty will soon wear off. I'll be testing on 16th Sept.

Good luck to everyone else.
xxxx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Morning girls

Well under a week to go till test day now....due to test on Sunday (thought that will be over 2 weeks after basting but 10 days after last pregnyl injection, hence the having to wait a couple of extra days). Not sure it's going to get to test day though coz this morning I feel pre af. Trying to stay positive and say well maybe it's the same for preg but you know how it is after all this time you really do start to know your body, mind you never been preg so don't know what that feels like.

Hope you all had a lovely bank holiday. We spent it all in the garden and it was fab, really hot and sunny and all the fresh air left me so tired I had to go to bed at 9pm last night!!!
We cleared out the shed and found we have a mouse which had eaten its way into the plastic container which had the feed for the wormery in it....little B gger! Anyway, cleared it all out and when I looked in this morning it had eaten its way into the lawn seed packet i bought yesterday....humane mouse trap here we come I think!!!

Nearly in September now so anyone due to test before me on Sunday?
Good luck to all
lol
Minow x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning all,

Minow-please dont think the worst yet-I know its sssooo hard not to but hang in there      

Freckles-Great to have you join us,fab news on your treatment,hope the basting goes well on weds      keep us posted x

cera29-well done on your basting         take it easy,im not due to go for a scan till next week but I am sure someone will be your cycle buddie   x


PW-How are you today ? still with us ??just for you                                      

Louby-any joy with the opk's yetI havent even looked at my diary,dont know whats wrong with me ,infact I dont even know my cycle day    hang on..................................................................................................................................................................................im on day 10.flipping heck,thats gone fast,not got any ov pains yet though,dont know what to do this month as I am not on clomid and without clomid I had long cycles so does that mean I should expect to ov later than when I would on clomid,I hope so cos I havent got my scan till next Monday    

Big hello to anyone I have missed,got to go to the gym soon

Kelly x


----------



## katie165 (May 8, 2005)

Hello, still lurking on the boards to see how you're all getting on and also because it's a long time before I'm out of the woods yet...

Kelly, hope your scan timing is okay and that they don't miss ovulation. If you're on to day 10 already I reckon you should be stocking up on some OPKs.

PW, your follie sizes were good so there's every chance this cycle for you. 

I'm transmitting     vibes to all of you. Hope some more BFPs happen in September and that the list gets bigger still. A wise one said on the boards that the odds are now in our favour because of our recent disastrous run of BFNs (was that looby by the way??)


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Can I join?
Cycle 2 of DIUI,been for a day 2 scan today,it was gross!

On clomid and menopur jabs this time,good luck everyone xxx


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hi there,

Have just had my 2nd scan and basting confirmed for Friday so can I join in the September testing gang?

D x


----------



## Freckles (Sep 10, 2004)

I was reading the 'Beginners Guide to IUI' on here and it says not to take any exercise. Does everybody stick to that and if they do for how long? I really want to keep my life as normal as poss and for me that includes jumping around at the gym!

Minow - hang on in there, you never know. I was talking to my pg friend at the w/e and she said she was convinced she was going to have a really bad af and then it turned out she was pg. Nature is cruel giving us the same symptoms for both.  

Hi Struthie - good luck.

Katie - sweet of you to keep an eye on us all. Read your personals, congrats and fingers crossed for these nailbiting few weeks. As you say we need some good news, so don't go letting us down!

Kellyd - Are you taking injections this month or just going for natural ov? If it's injections I think they have a totally different effect to Clomid (I didn't respond to Clomid at all). But if you're going au naturel then I'm not sure - just keep peeing on those sticks so you don't miss it! Because I could (but usually don't) ov at any time I bulk buy from earlypregnancy.co.uk, it's much cheaper!

Cera - I'll be testing on 16th so I'm not too far behind you. We can help keep each other sane!

xxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Afternoon all,

Well the gym was good,feel much better for it,lets hope I can keep it up (oooeeerr missus  )

Katie-great to see your keeping an eye on us,how do you feel  

Freckles-im not on any drugs this cycle,I was on clomid before so I think I am gonna start the pee sticks tomorrow and then buy some more as you said dont want to miss it!! The begginers guide is brill but please dont worry too much about the gym,still go if you want but take it down a level or two,it wont hurt you for a couple of weeks.Last month I didnt do a thing and got a bfn so this month I am gonna carry on as normal just less energetic.

Doods-welcome to the mad bunch,hope all goes well on friday-your in the right place x

Ah struthie,I was thinking of you today,atleast its done now,what did they say

Big hello to all you other lovlies,got to go and do the pots,well load them in the dishwasher anyway

Kelly x


----------



## katie165 (May 8, 2005)

Hello again,

Feeling quite upbeat one minute and then terrified the next. I've had a horrible yucky taste in my mouth for what seems like weeks (like someone's sprayed half a can of Elnett in my gob!) and at first I thought it was a side effect of the trigger jab and then when it didn't disappear I thought it was my sinuses and started snorting an olbas oil inhaler like it was going out of fashion. The funny taste now comes and goes so I think it may well be a pregnancy symptom. Feeling very tired too with lots of windypops from both ends. The front and back end burping may be a side effect of all the cyclogest that I've been shoving up myself of course. Anyway, it all feels a bit unreal and I'm sure it will continue to do so until I get to the first scan and know that there's a bean inside of me with a heartbeat. It's a real knicker watching vigil still - just like in the two week window.

I'm thinking of all you ladies and hoping that some of you can join me in my paranoid early pregnancy worrying soon!


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Morning everyone 
Kelly everything went well,no cysts and ovaries look "active"
Have been prescribed clomid and menopur jabs,so hope this does the trick!


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Morning all..sorry ive been off for a while but I cant go online outside work..

How are u all hanging on in there?

PW...hope ur feeling more positive hun...I have a good feeling this month for u!!!xxx

Kelly..r u using opk u may be able to help explain something to me...ive posted a seperate thread..can you have a look chick and let me know..feeling a bit crappy to be honest xxx

Big hugs to everyone on the  2ww xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning all,

Struthie-glad all was clear on the scan,hope the mad pills and the menopure do the trick for you hunny. x

Looby-   I replied on the other post chick,sorry I cant help as I havent been in that position   the only thing that happened to me once was that I had a posotive opk earlier than expected and by the time I had begged the stupid hospital to scan me earlier it was too late as the 1 follie I had,had popped   stupid nhs!!!

I really hope you still ov,when do you go to get it checked again??is it monday?? cant be easy for you at the mo as you had problems earlier didnt you,keep us posted,thinking of you loads babe    


Katie-too right we all want to join you   The horrible taste is a pg symptom,sorry hunny,hopefully it will pass soon.Keep us posted,dont forget us will you   take it easy!!

Kelly x


----------



## Sammy07 (Mar 22, 2005)

Hi to everyone testing in September, hope I can join in I was basted yesterday(Tues) so I guess testing in 14 days time- seems such a long time. Hoping you lot will try and keep me sane.
Its a tough time for everyone- just getting to the insemination stage is a battle for me, have been struggling to get the right doses of menapur!!
  Good luck to everyone  .xxxxxx  now the waiting begins.xxxxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Oneday,

Big hello and welcome to ff !!! You are in the right place,we will do our best to keep you sane(ish) in the 2ww.Best of luck and take it easy      

Kelly x


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

AF arrived today. exactly 2 weeks after basting. 
Hope you all have more luck than me.
Away working now 'till wed or thur
love to all
Minow x


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Minow...im so sorry honey...big hugs and lots of love xxx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Minow

aww hun sorry to hear   arrived for you. I know exactly how you must be feeling    .

Thinking of you

PW


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Minow,

Im so ,so sorry about the witch turning up hunny,hope you ok,we are all thinking of you    

I think (()) I may have ov'd,not to sure,so I am abit   cos we arent going for the scan till monday aaarrrggghhhhhh

be back in a bit


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Minow   so sorry it didn't work for you hon. Take some time to 'grieve' then get back onto it - apparently the sucess rates with IUI are cumulative so maybe next time .

Hi to everyone else and   to everyone for some  s.

Basted today so got a bit of   tonight then onto the   for me.

     

Take care,

D x


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Morning ladies

Well day 11 of the 2ww & I think I have AF cramps which have suddenly arrived since yesterday along with some pre-AF backache .

Have sore (.)(.) still but I think that could be the hcg jab or cyclogest? Had evil stabbing pains in my groin on Sat & ended up with a hot water bottle on my tummy on one of the hottest days of the year . 

Feeling a bit queasy too but I feel like that when 'm tired & the weather as so humid here I didn't get much sleep last night .

Hope you other 2ww's are doing ok, Looby good luck for today, Kelly thinking of you too. Jillypops, **********, Holly, Tomsmummy, Eire, Minow etc hope you are all well

Welcome to Doods & Freckles, good luck on your 2ww.


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

pw- u  know what we say about cramps..it means nothing..try not to analyse every twinge hun..even though i know its virtually impossible!!!. I really hope that the AF witch stays away from u and u get that BFP that you so deserve xxxx

When are you due to test..and remember the pee stick police are watching u xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning,

PW-I really hope the witch isnt on her way      thinking of you loads   x

Well I had my scan this morning and still non the wiser,its a funny one but here goes  I am currently day 16 and the reason they scanned me late in my cycle is that I am not on clomid this month so they are expecting my cycle to start to get longer again(normally 33 days) I though I had ov'd on Friday,but the scan lady said it doesnt look like I had   I have got 1 follie at 14mm and my lining is 10mm(is that good for lining??) Anyway the fertility nurse said its a small follie for the date and to come back on weds for another scan as it may grow,or she though it might be possible that I have already ov'd and its just on its journey after ov-so I dont know till weds what we are doing    

Hope your all ok
I will come back later-got to start getting Olivers school stuff ready for the morning 

Kelly x


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Hi Kelly

well signs aren't looking good, (.)(.) are getting less sore & more pink rather than red- basically back to their normal colour.

I committed a sin last night though, I did an OPK cos I'd read on a site that they can be used as a pg test although not reliably. (www.peeonastick.com) so I did one     . Well my LH levels are really low, the line was soooo faint & I'm sure that means no pg as LH is produced from the corpus luteum to maintain a pregnancy 

So it looks like IUI No 3 or IVF next  whichever the cons reccs.

Sorry this is a bit me me me but I'm feeling really low today, really had my hopes set on this on working. We go away on Sat (test Fri) & I can see me crying throughout the 4 hour flight


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

PW                   

I am not calling the   on you!!!! I like you too much  please dont get too upset as it may be way too early!!!!!!!! I really hope it all works out for you hunny,thinking of you loads xxxx

Well I have packed my not so little Oliver off to school     house is so empty!!!

How is everyone today??

Kelly x


----------



## Miss Jules (May 9, 2005)

Ahh Kelly - This is a big moment for you. Hope Oli has a great day. My friend has just taken her daughter to secondary  school for her first day. She rang us and was sitting sobbing in her car listening to Robbie Williams for comfort which I don't think helped the situation. Angels ain't the best to cheer you up.

Just take 'comfort' in that Oli is having a great time and probably hasn't given you a second thought all morning. Bless him. 

xx


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

PW...Your very naughty..but big hugs honey xx

I had a look at the website..but it doesnt sound very reliable to me so hang on in there....im thinking of u xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hows everyone diddling Any news from anyone


Oliver had a fab day at school !!! He wanted to bring his teacher home!! I wanted to bring the head master home but thats a different story    

Kelly x


----------



## OgriEmma (Mar 13, 2005)

Hiya, 

Can I join in for the September testing please.  Basted on 1st, and not really sure when to test.  Not certain if I should be going for 14 days later (day 26) or day 28 cos my cycles are often that long.  Ho hum, will try to wait till day 18th, but I don't know if I'll manage to wait that long.  

Trying really hard not to read anything into various symptoms, started with sore (.)(.) today, but that often happens anyway (poss not this early though).  

Also having very peculiar dreams.   My sister is pg and I thought due at end of Nov, had dream where she had it early, but no-body told me, even when I was in their house, I only found out by mistake and then didn't get to see the baby.  Following evening I spoke to another family member who said they thought she was due at end Oct.  Wonder if it may have been a promonition !!   
Last night had dream that had started bleeding, but only tiny bit and very bright colour.  Bit worried when I got up in case it was another premonition, but nothing so far.  

I think I may be going slightly round the bend!!     

Sorry no personals, don't get much chance to read stuff at work, but good luck to all.   for all the testers.  

Here's hoping I can hold out and don't need  .

OgriEmma.


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Ogriemma-welcome to the mad bunch!!!!! Well done on the basting,hope you dont go too loopy in your 2ww!! you can count on us to keep you sane!!!


Well the scan well well,follie is still intact and measures 18mm,so I have had my lovely hcg jab   and have got to go back in the morning for basting!!!!


Hope everyone is okwhere have you all gone??

Kelly x


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Hi ladies

Kelly I'm here but slowly losing the plot  . Only 2 more days to go & backache has got worse plus heavy feeling in the top of my legs which usually means  is about to vist  

Glad you didn't miss ovu, hope it's a sign of a   to come for you.

Ogriemma - welcome to the Septmber testers, hope the 2ww isn't too bad for you 

Looby   please don't set them on me, feeling sooooo sad it's not my turn yet


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

PW-plese dont assume they are signs of af yet!!! We are all rooting for you and absolutley everything is crossed                            

Kelly x


----------



## SueH (Oct 5, 2004)

Hi everybody,
I'd like to join September testing please.  I had my first scan on day 8 (last Friday) of IUI and cons thought I was ready for "the" injection.  Unfortunately that meant I would be ov on Saturday night, so no basting this month for me.  Instead hubby and me booked into a hotel and got busy Saturday night and Sunday morning.   
I should be testing on 19th.  Really hope I can be good and last that long but don't hold out much hope  
Good luck to all


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

PW - Dont worry I wouldnt tell on u hun..hang on in there ok..remember everyone says the symptons are similar xxx

Sue H - Welcome...and theres always hope..thats what gets us through all of this..xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Sue,

Your more than welcome to join us,best of luck and lets hope all the   has done the trick  

Kelly x


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Hi all
Just been cathching up on all your news.
Pw    Good luck my fingers and toes are crossed for you
Kelly  Great news I new it wasnt too late for you, good luck with the basting. Glad to hear Olly enjoyed school. Tom is back to pre school tomorrow and feelig quite sad about that but he loves it and I expect I will be glad of a couple of hours peace and quiet for a change
Sueh  Shame you couldnt have tx but lets hope you still get a bfp. You are quite near me I am in Harpenden and have a little boy too.

Big hi to all  you other girls

Talking of dreams I dreamt last night that my friend who is pg went into labout at a dinner party at my house and we all ignored her and carried on eating!  I was 3 months pg in this dream also!! That was a bummer waking up after that one.

I am still waiting for AF to arrive so I can start menopur next cycle which I am dreading. Am on day 36 which seems to be the norm for me these days and feel just awful so for once I will be pleased when it arrives!! My cons is still away so am keen to know what day you start injectables in your cycle?

Does anyone else notice a difference on alternate months with AF symptoms? My cons has told me that you do not swap ovaries each month but it certainly seems that I have one bad month follwed by a good one etc. Am I just odd?

Must go Tom needs kiss goodnight x x


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Ok Looby - now you can call     on me. I did a test today & got a faint +ve - this is day 14 after insem (counting from day after 25th). last month I tested on day 14 from insem (including insem day) & the test line wasn't there at all so cautiously optimistic however am worried the HCG might still be in my system?

I've never had even a faintly +ve test before but I'm scared of getting too excited cos it feels so much like AF is on the way. ARGHHHHHHHHH


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Oh PW good luck I hope the postitive gets stronger,but as they say a line is a line.
Wishing you lots of luck.

Kelly good luck to you too xxx

I'm on menopur jabs,started them on day 3,and doing them alternate days,my last one is tonight,day 11,and then scan tomorrow xxx


----------



## Sammy07 (Mar 22, 2005)

Hi PW 

Sounds like CONGRATULATIONS are in order! 
Surely a faint line is still a line!
Hoping that AF stays away, and the line gets darker.

I was told that even if you had the highest dose of HCG it is out of your body by d14
Hope this helps.
Try to relax and enjoy.xx oneday xx


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

OMG OMG..youve brought tears to my eyes PW...sooo happy for u...am keeping everything crossed for u..lots of love..

xxx


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Haven't been posting much as I'm really busy at work and don't feel I have the time to get to know everyone properly, but have been watching out for   s.

Just want to say   to PW - I hope the line gets darker. Am away for the weekend but will check for good news on Monday.

Hi to everyone else.

D x


----------



## SueH (Oct 5, 2004)

PW      
Loobylu - I live in hope of a  .  Just not sure I can hold out to day 14 before I test. 
Kelly - Thanks for the welcome!  
tomsmummy - I don't think your odd, we are all different.  I am v lucky that I don't have many symptoms at all, most every month.  I get more symptoms when I ov than when af is here!  I hope af comes soon (don't want to say that too often). 
Good luck to everybody.  

Suexx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

OH MY GOD,PW-have you done another test,I am grinning ssssooo much      I dont want to get you too excited but I am 90% sure by now the hcg from tx wouldnt show,keep us posted!!Have you called the clinic ??            

Well basting went well(hopefully),just getting a few cramps   anyway I have just got to stay calm and focused in the 2ww!!! yeah right   

Kelly x


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Sue - Hope it goes fast for you..we'll get u through u it dont worry..but no pee stick we'll set the pee stick police on you he he!!

Kelly - Glad it all went well for u hun..heres hoping that this is your month xxx


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Should say sorry girls....feeling a bit down today so apologies if Im a bit quiet..xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Looby,

I have pm'd you hunny    kelly


----------



## Miss Jules (May 9, 2005)

PW  - Holy $hit have just read the posts. Fab news Honey.     Listen the HCG is OUT of your system. 14 days after insem - so is that like 15 days after HCG jab? I tested on Sunday which was 13 days after HCG jab. It was faintish. I tested the next day (14 days) And it was stronger. It would get weaker not stronger if it was the jab causing it. I rang the gynae nurse specialist and she said that they do say 14 days to come out of the system but if it is a positive test on day 14 post-jab then it is a definate positive. You are having a baby, Baby!

Well done and massive congrats to you and DP.

Jules
xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

New home this way, fingers crossed p.waffle

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=36544.new#new


----------

